# Diff plug on a 660



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey my buddy messed up the drain plug on his Grizzly 660, does anybody know the thread size for a replacement? I don't have the old one with me to match it up. 

I tried searching but it doesn't work well on taptalk.


----------

